# Snail Question



## Hydr0 JoE

i have had this drift wood in my tank for a little over a month now and there are now these little sesame seed looking white spots all over them, this seemed to happen after my snail moved on, so are these eggs? or does anyone know what these could be, ill try to get a picture when i get home from work.

thanx


----------



## SueM

Could be eggs. What kind of snail was it? and what fish are in the tank?


----------



## Hydr0 JoE

its my 20 gallon, unsure the snail type, its just brown plan looking snail, in the tank there is 1 cory, 3-4 shrimp, 1 black veil angel, 1 elephant nose, and i just put 4 guppies in.


----------



## emc7

Could be young snail. Can you pop one off and look at the underside?


----------



## Hydr0 JoE

yea ill take a look when i get home, got about 4 hours of work still


----------



## SueM

Well, pond snail eggs look like clear blobs...










Ramhorns look like clear blobs....



















Apple snails lay their eggs outside the water line.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE

wow those pond snail eggs are narly looking, dont really look like those


----------



## Hydr0 JoE

ok heres a pic









i peeled one off, it was like glued on and it was thin nothing really in it and felt kinda dry


----------



## Kurtfr0

thats really weird.. you sure you didn't bring something else in on that peice of drift wood?


----------



## Hydr0 JoE

yea they were not there when i brought it home


----------



## Lupin

Those eggs indicate your snail is a nerite snail.


----------

